# Maris Otter



## alimac23 (25/4/16)

Hey all,

I'm trying to add some recipes to the Grainfather app but Matis Otter isn't listed, is it known as something else?


----------



## manticle (25/4/16)

Maris is a type of barley but generally what we buy is maris barley malted and kilned to pale ale malt specs. If there's a setting for british pale ale, that should be close.


----------



## alimac23 (25/4/16)

Thanks Manticle, the closest to that is Pale Malt 2 row (UK) does that sound correct?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/16)

That would be the closest


----------



## JDW81 (25/4/16)

Yep, that will do it. Maris otter is a 2-row ale malt, it is just a specific cultivar of barley that is (as Manticle alluded to) malted and kilned to pale malt specs.

JD


----------



## Bribie G (25/4/16)

And is grown in ancestral fields overlooked by ancient Norman coastal castles. Hand-harvested by nubile goddesses.




edit: Her Majesty's choice of malted barley


----------



## JDW81 (25/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> Hand-harvested by nude goddesses.


FTFY


----------



## MartinOC (25/4/16)

JDW81 said:


> FTFY


Nothing to fix.

"Nubile" is correct usage.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/4/16)

Bribie G said:


> And is grown in ancestral fields overlooked by ancient Norman coastal castles. Hand-harvested by nubile goddesses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one hell sexy machine












You can tell I lived out west for a while B)


----------

